# Strawberry fishing picking up



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

trolling is good at Strawberry if you can find the right set up.
I got over 30 fish Wed. The water temp. is 60 deg. it needs to get down to 55 to get real hot.
I was using two downriggers with a line setback 60' and the downriggers down 9 ft. later about 11 am went down to 15 ft. saw a lot of fish at 35 ft on the finder but could not get them to bit. Worm hooks and dodgers work best.


----------

